# Tea for toddlers?



## basmom (Jun 4, 2006)

DS is VERY interested (grabs my mug and chugs) in drinking my tea. I drink mostly herbal teas, but do enjoy several different black teas and chai teas. I am looking a tea that I can brew for him. I don't mind sharing mine, but I thought he might like his own? Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Fruit teas are good at that age, no caffeine, no worry about if the specific herb is OK for little kids.
DD used to drink fruit teas at that age.


----------



## cmom80 (Oct 18, 2006)

Mine likes chamomile ("yellow tea" as she calls it), peach, and rooibos.









ETA that I heard tea isn't real good for their little kidneys, so you may not want to overdo it.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I think that any kind of tea you drink should be fine for your toddler, as long as you do it in moderation. Maybe brew enough to give your LO 4oz when you have a mug (or two) of your own.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

My two year old loves to drink tea with me. I do rooibas since I know there's no caffeine in it. I tried fennel tea (because she was having digestive issues) but she took one sniff and NO WAY. Rooibas has a milder taste to me too, so I think it's not quite as acidic as a decaf black tea, but who knows. Also when I do mine, which is loose leaf, I do mine first, and then do hers, so it's a little bit weaker. And most of the time I put an ice cube in her's as well, which dilutes it a little more.
Kathy


----------



## yoginisarah (Dec 20, 2007)

Oliver has had some diluted chamomile and peppermint tea before. I've also made my own caffeine free chai and allowed him to sip that as well.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

My kids love chamomile, mints, rooibos, honeybush, licorice and red raspberry leaf.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

I come from South Africa (home to Rooibos tea), and I know babies have been given weak rooibos in their bottles for years. (I personally wouldn't give a baby that young any tea, but it is testament to how mild the tea is).


----------

